# Found cheaper solenoid valves, & free shipping



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't work for this company, nor do I know anything about them. I came across them on ebay, and found their website. 3-way 1/8" valves are 20.50, and free shipping. Sweet

http://www.fremontindustrialsupply.com


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

I have bought clay and ultra-cal 30 from them in the past. They have a local warehouse near my house. I've never had an issue with them. I need a few more solenoids so I think I'll give these a try. Thanks for the link!

Randy


----------



## hmpotc33 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Solenoids*

I have bought from them in the past and they are quick, professional, inexpensive. I buy all of my solenoids and accessories from them now. I highly recommend them


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry, could you move this to the pneumatics section?


----------

